# Is Seagate Really Going Down?? Hard to grasp!



## jbohaj (Apr 10, 2009)

I was about to buy Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 SATA 3Gb/s (ST3320418AS) (320GB) HDD. But After reading (12 Pages Benchmarks Articles) @ (*techreport.com/articles.x/16472/6) (this site may be down some time). I am tend to think dat ALL Seagate Barracuda’s 7200.12 Families Hard disks r Slower too, please clear dis Doubt. Does the 12 Pages Benchmarks r really true?? I had a strong belief dat Seagate Hard disks r cutting edge hard disks but these benchmarks telling the totally different thing. Please clear the picture.
                     Which is superior among Seagate & WD?. Does Seagate really going Down?. Suggest a speedy, reliable, durable, error free Hard Disk B/W 250-320 GB at Price up to Rs. 2500/- (either Seagate or Seagate Lol.... WD). I am working vid database Files of Size B/W 10 to 20 MB (I know dat RAM Play a Significant Role). So which hard disk is ideal for this type of computing?? & which features should I take care while buying??. Also please refer HDD Reviews Sites!


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 10, 2009)

Seagate has much better read/write speeds than any WD drive. The prices are same.
I like Seagate's warranty, 3 years, and they replace your HDD if any proble/permanent damage not caused by human actions.

I've been using a Seagate drive for the past 4 years, and I must say, it never ever gave a single problem.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 12, 2009)

^^ Well, more or less they are the same, most probably the access time is different. WD has 3-4 versions but the green version 640GB AACS itself has average read of 64MB/s. AAKS verisions give out approx 98 MB/s average read speed. Black versions of other drives have bit higher than that. 
But need to know one thing. Access time is a different ball game. Also you cant conclude that all hard drive issues gets damaged are only because of firmware issue. We, people in general, have a bad habit of keeping only one reason which something fails, which is something a technical forum shouldn't do- or else we aren't much different from odd end users. Apart from substandard power supplies, I have seen some users using hard drives as hot as 42 degrees+ on idle. People use those fancy LED fans but ignore more important things like CFM. Some expect a generic 80- 92mm to cool 2-3 hard disk. Also cables are so cluttered its more like a miniature amazon jungle. People also have a bad habit of buying fancy chinese cases with no front vent AND those do have dont clean the vents. There are some who use those 80-120 bucks worth hdd cooler with 40mm fan- which is good but after that they dont bother to clean it as those hdd fans have a bad habit of pushing the dust to the hard drives as well. And let's not forget that there are people who put lot of fans in their case. What's the use? The air is supposed to circulate around the case and then pushing the air out. The fresh air is not supposed to go out as soon as it comes inside the case- or else it wont cool.
Bottomline is any tech can fail- either due to ignorance or matter of pure bad luck. Mass production has its cons. DOA (dead on arrival) is something which is also uncontrollable. Ofcourse we have a very bad habit of saying if a particular model has gone bad- so we conclude that all products in that company is bad. Let's not forget that when AMD 64 athlon processors dominated the market, majority of the people used to say that intel is far better than AMD and AMD overheats. In reality, it was completly the opposite. Those people were so ignorant that they find it difficult to change their thoughts- so they rather rather buy something "not-so-great" which they know that one gets something much better for the same price. In short- people who buy hardware or any electronic components based on brand's reputation (READ: Hype) is nothing more than a fanboi- and not making decisions based on actual real time performance is pretty much an illogical conclusion. We aren't buying jeans or a soft drink here. We are buying something which is going to make our work join easier for us and/or entertain us.


----------



## jbohaj (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks, Your's comments leads me to buy a Ideal HDD. Please refer me Web Links of Comparison B/W Seagate & WD (320GB). I am sure that IF WD is Fast then naturally it gets heated earlier in comparison to Seagate. Please refer Web Links of Comparison B/W Seagate & WD. Please do write pros & Cons of both Seagate & WD.

Once again thanks for your valuable comments.


----------



## jbohaj (Apr 17, 2009)

Please mention the Pros & cons of Both!


----------



## jbohaj (Apr 17, 2009)

How many platters exist in it. It is not mentioned Seagate web site


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 17, 2009)

Its just recent that I finding it nightmare with Seagate 32mb buffer drives... Bought few 500 GBs and all these are really really giving hard time with reliability 

How ever, I am still a happy Seagate customer as all driver purchased previously are just working fine


----------



## utsav (Apr 17, 2009)

I hav a seagate drive which has been running over 8000 hours (according to SMART hard drive monitoring) in the last 3 years and running fine. The newer batches of their drives are giving problems to lots of users so better stay away frm seagate and WD AAKS series drives are the best in terms of price ,speed and reliability. These drives kicks the ass of most seagate drives big time. Only the newer seagates are a bit faster.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 19, 2009)

it seems there is something wrong with the 500gb Hard disk of seagate.I have seen many of my friends having reliability issues & later lost all their data...my 500gb crashed too but not entirely sure whether it was seagate prob...but what i have heard is that the replacement ones are working better now..Seem to have corrected something in their new ones...


----------



## PraKs (Apr 20, 2009)

Seagate drives were good.

Current drives are very very bad & unreliable.

Lost my 7 years of trust in seagate


----------

